# whats my best bet in the 500$ range



## jmurray (Oct 25, 2014)

Im in the market for a new midi lathe. my crappo HF has finally bit the dust (or possibly choked on it). looking online for a replacement is tough. It appears to me that there is a bunch of identical models with different names and different colors (grizzly , shopfox, rikon, craftsman etc...) . So i thought it would be wise to ask the pros.

I wish i could spend a couple thousand and get something awesome , but daddys on a budget. realistically id like to spend around 600$ . so whats my best option. id like as much swing as possible and a 1x8 tpi headstock, mt2 so i can use my existing accessories. im leaning towards the nova comet. and remember someone here saying they planned to buy one for their daughter?

The lathe will be used for small bowls/ vases/ toys, Im just a hobby turner 

thanks for any input


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 25, 2014)

I just got a sale flyer from woodcraft, they have the new rikon 12" 1 hp variable speed on sale for $100 off, $549.99
I am considering picking one of these up for myself. I here Rikon's customer service is excellent, I would give it a try just for that reason. It has everything you have listed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm not familiar with the Nova, so I can't compare it to anything else... I'd consider the a Rikon midi in that price range.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 25, 2014)

I like my Delta but their customer service is horrible and if you do need warranty service you have to take it to a service center. I've heard great things about the Rikon and Nova machines and with the sale Woodcraft has on that new Rikon VS model I'd lean in that direction....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Oct 25, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> I just got a sale flyer from woodcraft, they have the new rikon 12" 1 hp variable speed on sale for $100 off, $549.99
> I am considering picking one of these up for myself. I here Rikon's customer service is excellent, I would give it a try just for that reason. It has everything you have listed.


on the website there is just a rikon mini 299$, and big boys in the thousands? is it a in store promo only?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 25, 2014)

jmurray said:


> on the website there is just a rikon mini 299$, and big boys in the thousands? is it a in store promo only?


I got a sale flyer from woodcraft in the mail today, sale starts here Oct. 25th, model 70-220vsr, looks like it comes with a faceplate, spur center, and live center. Looks like a nice little lathe for the money. I have been looking to by a small lathe to go with my big lathe and this price and the features is probably going to make me pull the trigger and just buy the dang thing. Did you look on woodcrafts site or for your local store?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (Oct 25, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> I got a sale flyer from woodcraft in the mail today, sale starts here Oct. 25th, model 70-220vsr, looks like it comes with a faceplate, spur center, and live center. Looks like a nice little lathe for the money. I have been looking to by a small lathe to go with my big lathe and this price and the features is probably going to make me pull the trigger and just buy the dang thing. Did you look on woodcrafts site or for your local store?


found it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 25, 2014)

The new Rikon looks like a nice lathe at that price. Would be a bonus if the store had one out that could be started and checked out even if not turning anything. I too would feel good about this lathe in the absence of taking for a spin.


----------



## jmurray (Oct 25, 2014)

im glad i asked. that rikon didnt show up on any search i did. i think it is all the machine i will need. bummer that there is no woodcraft close to home, shipping is gonna hurt


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 25, 2014)

Love my Rikon mini... I'd buy the midi in a heartbeat if I needed the extra size

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm going to go on the record here and say AVOID Delta. I have a 46-460 VS midi less than 2 years old and loved it up until I started having bearing issues and their customer service was less than helpful and now today I was turning along, switched out the blanks and flipped the switch and NOTHING. I guess I will see if I have a big cone center for my Oneway to finish the last pieces of the job I'm working on and take it into the nearest service center on Monday (A 100 mile round trip)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 25, 2014)

If you don't have a local Woodcraft, may be worth contacting online shop like Toolnut to see if they can work out better deal with shipping.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 3


----------



## SENC (Oct 25, 2014)

ToolNut does some good deals, and may match Woodcraft. Worth a try. Also check Amazon... a prime membership may get you free shipping. I've heard great things about both the Comet and the Rikon. I bought a Nova DVR recently and have been impressed with Nova's quality.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 25, 2014)

i have a nova comet II its pretty great. quick change belts, reverse, stable, heavy duty. i just wish it was bigger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (Oct 25, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> i have a nova comet II its pretty great. quick change belts, reverse, stable, heavy duty. i just wish it was bigger.


Longer beds are certainly a jump in price. Maybe next Christmas I ask Santa for the bed extension

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ChrisN (Oct 25, 2014)

I would take a look at PSI's Turncrafter 12". That's in your budget, and it has variable speed with digital readout, indexing w/spindle lock, and a 1hp motor. I kind of wish I would have bought that instead of my Grizzly, just for the indexing feature. The only thing it doesn't have is reverse, but that's a fairly easy addition with a trip to the local hardware store.


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 25, 2014)

ChrisN said:


> I would take a look at PSI's Turncrafter 12". That's in your budget, and it has variable speed with digital readout, indexing w/spindle lock, and a 1hp motor. I kind of wish I would have bought that instead of my Grizzly, just for the indexing feature. The only thing it doesn't have is reverse, but that's a fairly easy addition with a trip to the local hardware store.



My buddy has that it's super heavy duty. He is able to turn pretty big because it's so heavy


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 25, 2014)

I was going to say the Jet 1221 but. I just reread the 10% of on Jet flyer the 1221 is excluded. Go figure..... 10% off would have put it near $700.

Dave


----------



## khobson (Oct 25, 2014)

I have been wanting a Jet 1221VS but when I got the new Woodcraft flyer and saw the new Rikon I changed my mind. The specs between the 2 are virtually identical....headed to Woodcraft tomorrow....my wait is finally almost OVER!!!!


----------



## jmurray (Oct 25, 2014)

I looked on rikons website for a local supplier, there is one right across the river. It must be a middleman thing because I've been by the location and it surely doesn't have any lathes inside. Maybe they can have it shipped there for me? Or I drive to Cleveland and make a day of it


----------



## jmurray (Oct 25, 2014)

khobson said:


> I have been wanting a Jet 1221VS but when I got the new Woodcraft flyer and saw the new Rikon I changed my mind. The specs between the 2 are virtually identical....headed to Woodcraft tomorrow....my wait is finally almost OVER!!!!



An older fella down the road has the 1221vs and he loves it. I'd love to own a jet but it's a bit out of my price range


----------



## DKMD (Oct 26, 2014)

I agrees with Henry... Check with Sean at ToolNut! I bought my Powermatic from there several years ago. It remains the single best customer service experience of my woodworking life... And, I saved nearly a grand on the lathe and extras with free shipping and no sales tax! It's worth a call...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## SENC (Oct 26, 2014)

jmurray said:


> An older fella down the road has the 1221vs and he loves it.



I know an older fella who loves his lathe, too. It protects that portion of his shop floor from dust, and doubles as a pretty sturdy saw horse, too. Does your older fella know it can be turned on?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 26, 2014)

I went to my local woodcraft store today to look at the new rikon midi lathe. Here are my first impressions. It is a true midi, big and beefy, has a longer bed than the new jet lathes for a lot less money. One thing that really impressed me was that it has a 1" tool post like a full sized lathe, not a skinny little 5/8" post. A bigger post will be more stable and have less chatter. I like the way the top opens up on the headstock and a little door on the side with no knobs for access to change the ribbed belt for 3 variable speeds. The only thing I did not like about it was that it only goes down to 250 rpm, but that's not a deal breaker for me. It has a locking spindle and full indexing. The finish on the bed ways could be a little smoother but they are not horrible. I am in the market for 2 lathes, a new midi and a full size. This midi is just what I have been looking for, I will go back in a week to get one. 1"x8tpi spindle, comes with a drive spur, live center, knock out rod, spindle wrench, faceplate, and a on board tool holder. This thing is pretty big for a small lathe, dwarfs most other mini/midi's. You won't want to pick this thing up and move it a lot. Here's a few pics I took with my cell phone.





Nice how the top opens up for belt pulley changes and to view the indexer. Nice hand wheel too. 




Very solid tail stock with 2 inches of travel and a scale marked on the spindle. 




Variable speed readout with reverse, the variable speed knob felt very nice and smooth. 




I like the little door to access the lower pulleys, no knobs to fiddle with, a magnetic catch works well. 




And this is the 1" post on the tool rest! That I really like.





Needless to say I was pretty impressed with this new Rikon midi. I have been looking for awhile now for a new midi/mini. I like the new jets but man are they pricey. All of the others just seemed cheap and light duty to me. I looked at the nova's too and they just where not what I was looking for. I am glad I waited. I am going to purchase this lathe next weekend. Now for the full size lathe hunt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 26, 2014)

That looks like a great lathe... I haven't had my hands on one, but have been very impressed with my mini. I've been told that the bed is left 'rough' on purpose... so that it grips better when you lock the tailstock and toolrest down. I can say that mine locks down very securely. 

The spindle lock is also something I consider a necessity now as well... I am glad to see they continued it on this one. The indexing isn't the greatest on mine, as there's a little back and forth play, but the locking spindle is a huge thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 26, 2014)

Lumberjocks has a review on that lathe. Sounds like a nice midi.

Here is the review
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/4043

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 27, 2014)

I like my Rikon midi . I've had it for about a year and a half and no issues thus far and I'd definitely recommend it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 30, 2014)

I have (my daughter has) the Comet2 and it has worked fine. One reason I leaned towards it was the grinder and jigs could be attached and she has to move only one item. At the time the Rikon 70-50(?) was also available for <$300 but I ran across a wuttenbut on the bay and could not pass it up.
At normal price now I may lean towards the Rikon as they are about the same price. The Comet2 is 3/4 hp and the Rikon is 1 hp. Another brand currently popular is also stated as 1 hp but if the specs are correct at 6 amp and 1 hp impossible; the Rikon is 8 amp which puts it well within the 80-90% efficiency for a DC.
They have been on backorder for several months (?) but tools plus still list the Comet2 with a free G3 chuck (about $135) for $469 and free shipping. Net of about $340 for the lathe is a good price IMHO.
http://tools-plus.com/nova-lathes-46300c.html
The Nova service center is showing them out of stock also.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jmurray (Nov 5, 2014)

Got my rikon today. Barely had enough time to unbox it , only got to turn this bowl thingy from a poplar scrap. Unbelievable improvement from my last POS. No complaints, only observations. Digital rpm and specs on the pulley are close , but not right. 
The tool rest is a larger diameter than any I own, gotta buy a longer one.
my tailstock has a decent chip in the paint, so it took a lick somewhere on its travels.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 5, 2014)

They had one set up at my woodcraft the other day, i played with it a bit... I noticed that the RPM's didn't read as high as indicated they would... not that it matters a great deal if it's going 50 rpm's slower than it said it would IMO. Really wish I had an extra $500 in my budget right now.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 5, 2014)

If your tool rest are smaller on the post. Just get a longer bolt for your banjo. It will self center it will work I do it all the time on my 1642. I have some older rest that I like to use that have smaller post.

Dave


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 5, 2014)

Mine is still in the box, working so damn much I am just whupped when I get home. Eat dinner, tend to the pets, check emails, then bed, do it all over again. I take the work when I can get it, but when I do get some down time I have a big present in a box waiting for me in the basement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Dec 7, 2014)

Does it have to be new? I looked at a Conover 16" lathe with a 1 1/2HP Leeson motor and controller yesterday for $500. It had a bucketful of tools as well. You might check with your local AAW chapter and see if anyone is selling a good lathe. I'd also keep my eye on Craigslist. I've been able to buy, refurbish and sell a number of old lathes from Craigslist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (Jan 9, 2015)

Well every road has a bump or two. Last night I got an 02 error on my rikon. I Heard a pop and that was the end .

Today I called Rikon and was greeted with amazing customer service. I was told they issued a recall on that part. I had two options... Box the whole thing back up and ship it back, or they would ship me the part and instructions. 
I chose to do the repair myself.

So I'm kinda bummed that me and this machine are off to a rocky start, but I'm glad rikon is willing to make it right.

Hope you guys have better luck


----------

